# My God......Who here has tried Red Rock Ginger Ale?



## ncbred (Nov 5, 2009)

I decided to try some for the first time on my trip to West Jefferson, NC a couple weeks ago.  How do people drink that?  It wasn't so much the taste, its the burning sensation it gives your sinuses after every little sip.  I couldn't finish a whole bottle because of that.  What ingrediant causes that?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 5, 2009)

Ginger


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 5, 2009)

Actually I think that there is a bit of pepper in the formula as well. I've drank Red Rock Ginger Ale a few times, and while you certainly can't swig it, it isn't that bad really if you sip it. It's not for everybody and when people ask me about it I always start with the question "Do you like strong Ginger Ale?" If they say no then I tell them not to try it.


----------



## acls (Nov 5, 2009)

I had one once ncbred.  It wasn't for me either.  Tasted like the spice rack mixed with the medicine cabinet.


----------



## bottleopop (Nov 5, 2009)

It contains capsicum, according to this site about it:

 http://atlanta.bizjournals.com/atlanta/stories/1998/07/27/smallb1.html


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 5, 2009)

capsicum is an ingredient derived from hot peppers.


----------



## cordilleran (Nov 6, 2009)

I drink Red Rock warm as it provides a greater kick. Of course, I regularly swig Tabasco sauce as my taster (olfactory sense) is completely gone for nearly three decades.


----------



## mgardziella (Nov 6, 2009)

I love ginger ale and ginger beer, where can I get me some of this stuff?


----------



## Oldtimer (Nov 6, 2009)

This thread reminds me of a great line in the Mike J. Fox movie "Doc Hollywood"...when the mayor asks Ben Stone:
 "You like coffee Ben Stone? You like coffee, we won't stop here!"....


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Nov 6, 2009)

Matt, ya want some real ginger ale? This is the stuff ya want, and no  pepper in it.

 It's the ginger that makes this stuff so damn hot.

 Check it out http://blenheimshrine.com/


----------



## acls (Nov 6, 2009)

Had some Bleinheim once Pat.  Felt like someone punched me in the throat.


----------



## cc6pack (Nov 6, 2009)

We get it down here in the Kroger, and Publix stores. They make it in an ACL and styrofoam bottle. Good stuff. When my son brings his biddies over he'll give them one and tell them to take a big swig of it. [] He got his sense of humor from me I think.


----------



## Oldtimer (Nov 6, 2009)

Ginger is a natural anti-inflamatory agent....it's good for aches and joint pain...


----------



## acls (Nov 6, 2009)

Yeah....but Maryann is good on the eyes and for the libido.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 6, 2009)

I wouldn't mind being cast away with her! [:-]


----------



## morbious_fod (Nov 6, 2009)

_Nice but I certainly prefer Ginger._


----------

